# ECA Stack, AM HIIT Cardio, breakfast



## PokerGenius (Feb 22, 2008)

Morning wise ones.

I'm looking to fine tune the order of my new routine and would like some help with what order I should be doing things. Will be eating 5 meals (6 was too much before on my last plan) a day aiming at roughly 300 cals per meal. Carb/prot for breaky and again after weights all other times will be prot/fat.

I'm new to both HIIT and ECA. My previous cardio was done for 40mins AM fasted. However it didn't really fit in with my job so I've opted to try out some HIIT for at least a month.

HIIT Cardio will be done AM for around 15-20 mins all in.

Warm up (walk/slow jog dog to park)

6 Sprints - 30 Seconds

Rest x 6 - 90 Seconds

warm down

I'm also going to be taking an ECA stack which I've never tried before but heard it might not be wise to ECA then HIIT.

So should I breakfast before or after HIIT?

Dose ECA before or after?

Will i need to add more carbs to the breakfast meal if I eat after HIIT?

Have a suggestion for a good carb to prot ratio for breakfast? Thinking whey (30g prot) + 40g oats (25g Carb)

Any guidance and help appreciated :beer:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I take it that you are trying to cut as 1500 cals a day is pretty low.

I take ECA before cardio AM and also again mid morning and then mid afternoon to avoid any sleep problems at night (Always at least 30mins before food).

Your HIIT seems pretty low as it only involves 6 x 30 second sprints.

I normally sprint 60 secs, rest 60 secs and do at least 10 sprints but you may need to build up to that.

Good luck mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Regards to protein then that depends on your weight.

The ratio is normally 1.5g protein per 1lb body weight


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

How would you put together an ECA stack, i.e. what caffiene do you used, dosages of asprin and how many ephs etc.... i have some ephedrine for my contest cycle... but interested in generally doing ECA..


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I buy mine already stacked mate, i'm sure if you do a quick search then you will find out the best amounts


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

on average most stacks I've seen are based around 30mg Eph, 200mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin.... Thats what I'm taking at the moment and seems to be doing the trick...

Although just because you dont feel as alert etc 3 weeks in doesnt mean you need to take more, just means your body is getting used to the side-affects but its root effects (fat mobilisation, increase in body temp, increased metabolic rate) will still be going on at the same rate, you just don't "feel" it working.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Eklektik said:


> on average most stacks I've seen are based around 30mg Eph, 200mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin.... Thats what I'm taking at the moment and seems to be doing the trick...
> 
> Although just because you dont feel as alert etc 3 weeks in doesnt mean you need to take more, just means your body is getting used to the side-affects but its root effects (fat mobilisation, increase in body temp, increased metabolic rate) will still be going on at the same rate, you just don't "feel" it working.


are u using pro plus tablets mate?


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> are u using pro plus tablets mate?


Yes mate, 4 of per dose. (50mg tablets if i remember right)

Aspirin can be funny to get, some places stock 50mg tabs, some 75 etc... and if you have asthma start the aspirin on a very low dose and have a blue inhaler handy as it can sometimes affect asthma


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> How would you put together an ECA stack, i.e. what caffiene do you used, dosages of asprin and how many ephs etc.... i have some ephedrine for my contest cycle... but interested in generally doing ECA..


try the losing weight section mate, lots of info in there.


----------



## PokerGenius (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok so providing I HIIT in the AM. Do I want to eat breakfast first, cardio then ECA?

Or do I eat half breakfast, cardio, eca and other half breakfast?

Before when i did low intensity cardio fasted I would have whey and oats for meal 1. Due to the nature of HIIT do I want to ditch the oats for Maltodextrin or just keep that for post work out?


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

I take it you are trying to lose weight here?! You want to take the ECA stack, cardio then eat. I would stick with the oats and protein for your breakfast meal dude.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I wouldn't do HIIT on an empty stomach. HIIT relies on carbohydrates to fuel it. On waking, glycogen stores are low and you may find the body will use it's own protein (muscle tissue) to fuel it. This has happened to me before. So IMO, ECA, breakfast, HIIT if you're going to do it in the morning. If you do it later in the day then just have your ECA stack in the morning and do the HIIT after a carb meal later.


----------



## robpotter1 (Dec 1, 2008)

My ECA stack is T5 from Forza.

I think its 60mg Eph, 400mg Caff and asprin in some quantity.

I have a little carbs in the morning to wake up from the overnight fasting but not enough to counteract the calories im going to burn off in the cardio.

I just count calories, take in 2000 and burn off 800. Nuff said.

Rob.


----------



## PokerGenius (Feb 22, 2008)

Many thanks guys. Already done a few HIIT (evil **** is that  ) in the AM but always after eating. Not tried ECA before the cardio yet because even without it I feel my pulse in my eyes and with it I guess I will explode!


----------

